
Features and Limitations of Progressive Web Apps on iOS and Android - truth_seeker
https://medium.com/@firt/progressive-web-apps-on-ios-are-here-d00430dee3a7
======
eazystock
Great information about PWA! Here I have a question, is it good to invest in
PWA when your web-page is already AMP?

